# Some of my work...



## dfowler13 (Jun 25, 2019)

Mind you, I'm still quite new to turning and haven't taken a class... yet. :)

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 25, 2019)

Nice job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 25, 2019)

:) Thanks, Eric. I'm still quite the newb so got a lot of learning still.


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 25, 2019)

Welcome to WoodBarter,I’m also new to turning,it’s a fun leaning process and everyone here is wonderful and happy to help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 25, 2019)

:) Thank you for the welcome, T Ben. Fun, yes... definitely addicting, though. Lol


----------



## DKMD (Jun 25, 2019)

Sweet! The bowl is pretty impressive... nice curve with nice wall thickness. It’s much better than any of my early attempts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 25, 2019)

:) Thank you, DK. That was my first and only bowl so far. American Teak, 4x4x2. I made it for my MIL who sews as a place for her to keep her pins and such. It took a few hours for me to turn. Lol


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 25, 2019)

dfowler13 said:


> :) Thank you for the welcome, T Ben. Fun, yes... definitely addicting, though. Lol


Oh yes it is addicting!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jun 25, 2019)

From the variety of work posted I would say you are well on your way. Nice looking work on the pens and acrylic/cast egg, what kind of finish did you put on the pens (nice and shiny!)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 25, 2019)

The pens have a CA finish. :)


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 25, 2019)

Is that first turning an egg? Very nice beginnings! You definitely have talent! Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 25, 2019)

David, welcome from Central. Nice work on all of those items.  You have come to a great forum for questions, wood and showing your work.


----------



## Tony (Jun 25, 2019)

Nice work David, very cool! Tony


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 25, 2019)

Just made this egg this evening. :)

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 25, 2019)

Some of us have never taken a lesson per se and some people have innate talent. I think you have the latter

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 25, 2019)

Nice work. The second egg looks great! Is that poplar?


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 25, 2019)

:) Wow, thanks for the awesome compliment, Lou. I'm flattered

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 25, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice work. The second egg looks great! Is that poplar?


Hiya, RJ... No, this is curly maple. Something inexpensive to practice some skills, but still make something pretty nice to look at. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 25, 2019)

Little bowls are almost as addictive as pens, be careful!! 

Nice job on all of the above items David. You're on your way man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 25, 2019)

Nice works!
I don't do smalls like pens--like the bigger stuff. And will share with friends ( I have a nice collection of wood)
I'm not too far away--you can come to my shop--with or without tools---have said the same to @Tony ---think I skeerd'im

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 25, 2019)

Great stuff David! Keep em coming


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 26, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Nice works!
> I don't do smalls like pens--like the bigger stuff. And will share with friends ( I have a nice collection of wood)
> I'm not too far away--you can come to my shop--with or without tools---have said the same to @Tony ---think I skeerd'im



:) Thanks, David. I'll definitely take you up on your generous offer. PM me your details when you get some time and let's coordinate something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 26, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Great stuff David! Keep em coming


:) Thank you for the encouragement, Barry.


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 26, 2019)

This is a bowl I started working on tonight. I'll try and finish it when I get off work tomorrow (well, now it's today). Lol Probably a bit unorthodox in my turning, some hope it's not too cringeworthy to you grizzled veteran turners. Lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 26, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Nice works!
> I don't do smalls like pens--like the bigger stuff. And will share with friends ( I have a nice collection of wood)
> I'm not too far away--you can come to my shop--with or without tools---have said the same to @Tony ---think I skeerd'im



David, I have every intention of making it down there at some point, just have to block out time to do it. I do want to see your place and hang out for sure. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 26, 2019)

dfowler13 said:


> :) Wow, thanks for the awesome compliment, Lou. I'm flattered


It was hard to give such a compliment to someone from 




Tony said:


> David, I have every intention of making it down there at some point, just have to block out time to do it. I do want to see your place and hang out for sure. Tony



I bet @dfowler13 gets there first... @Tony is afraid of that big lathe you have

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 26, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> It was hard to give such a compliment to someone from
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heck no! I want to see that American Beauty he's got!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 26, 2019)

First off --- I'm in Lou's corner - IF that is what you are doing without lessons - you don't need lessons - you got bunches already figured out. You got the knack. Just do it! and learn! You know what's fun, if you haven't done it yet. Turn something green. Something is soul-satisfying for those ribbons of wood to be flying past your ear piling up on the floor behind you. Well, for me, the ribbons pile up on everything I've got piled up behind me. But, the same feeling nonetheless.

Second. David, If I come down to visit my parents, can I come and visit too. Can I? pretty please!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 26, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> First off --- I'm in Lou's corner - IF that is what you are doing without lessons - you don't need lessons - you got bunches already figured out. You got the knack. Just do it! and learn! You know what's fun, if you haven't
> 
> Second. David, If I come down to visit my parents, can I come and visit too. Can I? pretty please!



You talkin’ to me???
Come ahead on! Advance notice is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 26, 2019)

Lou, I'm not from Texas, I just happen to live here. ;)



Mike Hill said:


> First off --- I'm in Lou's corner - IF that is what you are doing without lessons - you don't need lessons - you got bunches already figured out. You got the knack. Just do it! and learn! You know what's fun, if you haven't done it yet. Turn something green. Something is soul-satisfying for those ribbons of wood to be flying past your ear piling up on the floor behind you. Well, for me, the ribbons pile up on everything I've got piled up behind me. But, the same feeling nonetheless.
> 
> Second. David, If I come down to visit my parents, can I come and visit too. Can I? pretty please!



:) Thank you, Mike. It usually takes me a bit longer to do something, but it gets done. Lol I haven't turned anything green yet, but I can't wait to.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 26, 2019)

David Hill said:


> You talkin’ to me???
> Come ahead on! Advance notice is good.


Yep, trying to get dad to slow down and set up a fishing trip to Port O'Connor. And we'd be coming right through Cuero and Victoria. But then again, he particularly likes the Corpus area. We used to have a cabin on the intercoastal south of Corpus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 26, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Is that first turning an egg? Very nice beginnings! You definitely have talent! Chuck


 I totally missed your post. My apologies... Yes, that acrylic egg was my first egg. :) Thank you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 26, 2019)

I finished the bowl from last night... this is my second bowl, and the largest so far. It was made from a 6x6x3 blank.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 26, 2019)

Sorry for the hijack....


Mike Hill said:


> Yep, trying to get dad to slow down and set up a fishing trip to Port O'Connor. And we'd be coming right through Cuero and Victoria. But then again, he particularly likes the Corpus area. We used to have a cabin on the intercoastal south of Corpus.


@Mike Hill — planning to be at the POC house this weekend and for sure on 4th. PM me— maybe can meet

@dfowler13 —- Nice lathe btw.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 26, 2019)

@dfowler13 that is a right pretty bowl. Really like the grain. Sign it and date it on the bottom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 26, 2019)

David Hill said:


> Sorry for the hijack....
> 
> @Mike Hill — planning to be at the POC house this weekend and for sure on 4th. PM me— maybe can meet
> 
> @dfowler13 —- Nice lathe btw.



Lol No worries about the hijack. Thank you. It's a Laguna Revo 1216. It's pretty nice. My first lathe was a 10" Turncrafter Commander from PSI. I upgraded after three months... lol
.


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 26, 2019)

ironman123 said:


> @dfowler13 that is a right pretty bowl. Really like the grain. Sign it and date it on the bottom.



:) Thank you kindly. I will do just that. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 26, 2019)

@David Hill, when Tony ever comes down it's because he is hungry. Chain the refrigerator.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 27, 2019)

David, that bowl is impeccable! A real well done beauty. Great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm the hijack king!

David, don't tease me! A POC house - awesome. The Intracoastal cabin was given up a long time ago when the Feds started getting more involved - it was squattor's rights anyways. Of course I had already moved to Tennessee. But my Dad and Uncle started going ot Port O'Connor instead of Corpus - less touristy. Uncle had a very good friend with a house in POC and always let them bunk on the bottom floor - his son lived in the top floor. They just started to get to know POC water when they both sold their boats. I'd get to go about once a year with Dad and we usually stayed in the Tarpon Motel. Mom has had some health issues the last few years and he's been hesitant to leave for a fishing trip. But she is much better and I'm goading him into setting up a trip. I took his to Montana a couple of years ago. Now it's his turn. LOL... I really like the water choices in POC.


----------



## dfowler13 (Jun 27, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> David, that bowl is impeccable! A real well done beauty. Great job!


:) Thank you, Mike. I've always been kind of partial to curly maple.


----------



## Bruce9090 (Jul 1, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Welcome to WoodBarter,I’m also new to turning,it’s a fun leaning process and everyone here is wonderful and happy to help.


I’m new too. Those pieces look great to my eye! Hope to do some turning by years end. Thanks

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jul 3, 2019)

dfowler13 said:


> Mind you, I'm still quite new to turning and haven't taken a class... yet. :)
> 
> View attachment 167845
> 
> ...


I see a ton of potential in your work, and it’s impressive for a new turner. Keep at it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Jul 3, 2019)

SeanPEvans said:


> I see a ton of potential in your work, and it’s impressive for a new turner. Keep at it!


:) Thank you, Sean. I appreciate the compliment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 3, 2019)

May be the best second bowl I’ve seen.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Jul 3, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> May be the best second bowl I’ve seen.


:) Thank you, William. I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jul 10, 2019)

dfowler13 said:


> I finished the bowl from last night... this is my second bowl, and the largest so far. It was made from a 6x6x3 blank.
> 
> View attachment 167898
> 
> ...


You do really nice work, keep at it!


----------



## TimR (Jul 11, 2019)

David, your work truly is well done for someone who has been turning for several years let alone anything less. Looking forward to seeing where you go with it, I’m sure lots of experimenting along the way. Even if “making eggs” isn’t your calling long term, making an egg well provides skills used elsewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Jul 12, 2019)

TimR said:


> David, your work truly is well done for someone who has been turning for several years let alone anything less. Looking forward to seeing where you go with it, I’m sure lots of experimenting along the way. Even if “making eggs” isn’t your calling long term, making an egg well provides skills used elsewhere.


:) Thank you, Tim. I started turning in April because of an interest to make pens for a bit of extra cash, but nobody told me pen turning was the gateway drug to this addiction. Lol 

I turned the eggs and the bowls just to practice something new and to learn some new skills. I probably went about it the hard way, but it allowed me to figure things out. I'm planning on getting in my workshop this weekend and turning a couple projects.


----------

